# Battle Feild Vietnam Invalid CD Key prob???No clue what to do help plz!!!



## The Dude (Aug 14, 2004)

I click on a Battlefield Vietnam server to join it and i get a message that says invalid cd key in red letters and takes me back to windows 

 i bought the game when it first came out

 i have no idea whats wrong but im thinking someone used my cd key on a bootleg copy and is playing online

 plz help me tell me whats wrong and how to fix


----------



## Mr. Twinky (Aug 20, 2004)

I dont think someone boot leged your game. I was at my friends house and downloaded the game onto his computer, and was playing it fine on his computer and mine. Hope this helps...


----------



## Wolverine77 (Oct 5, 2004)

if it was a LAN you can do that, but not over the internet. you cant use the same cd key on 2 different PC's on the internet


----------



## hardcore (Mar 14, 2005)

i dont have B.F.V. but it is probably just like call of duty. when u install the game it asks u for the cd key which should be on the disk cover. try to reinstall the game and type the cd key very slowly and c if that works. if it still has problems i will try to find out what is wrong and help u fix it. l8r


----------



## Wolverine77 (Oct 5, 2004)

i installed the game 3 times, plus i cleaned the registry and deleted all folder for BFV.


----------



## Wolverine77 (Oct 5, 2004)

this is what EA told me:

We are currently having issues with CD keys that were not activated through gamespy. Please be patient and we should have the CD keys added to the Database within a few days


----------



## dipstick01 (Feb 2, 2005)

Wolverine77 said:


> this is what EA told me:
> 
> We are currently having issues with CD keys that were not activated through gamespy. Please be patient and we should have the CD keys added to the Database within a few days


reinstall and also update punkbuster then try


----------



## Wolverine77 (Oct 5, 2004)

how do i update punkbuster?


----------



## dipstick01 (Feb 2, 2005)

For Battlefield Vietnam follow this link

Punkbuster

once you have downloaded the file....its down the page a bit.....you must install it into your pb folder in Program Files...EA Games....Battlefield Vietnam and then double click on it and let it do its thing. There are full instructions on the pb site also.


----------



## Wolverine77 (Oct 5, 2004)

WOOOOOOOOOOOO

Got it working, just connected and played on 3 different servers!!! I updated Punkbuster!!!! AND IT WORKS!! FINALLY!!!!

Heres were i went!!!

http://www.evenbalance.com/index.php?page=updatepb.php

Thanks to all those who helped on my problem!!!


----------

